# Problemas con Laptop Dell Inspiron 1100



## yisnier (Nov 6, 2006)

Saludos Colegas:
Les escribo con el animo de encontrar ayuda o colaboración en la solución de un problema con el display de una Laptop DELL INSPIRON 1100. El problema es el siguiente: Encendí la Laptop y en 2 o 3 minutos de estar encendida el display se puso muy oscuro aunque se podía ver las ventanas abiertas de Windows muy oscuras, entonces precione la tecla Fn y CRT/LCD para sacar la señal de video para un monitor, por lo que se apago el display de la Laptop, pero cuando volví a presionar las mismas teclas para restaurar el display este continua con la pantalla en negro. 
Espero que alguien me pueda colaborar con su vasta experiencia 
Muchas gracias por su atención. 
Yisnier.


----------



## franksantana (Nov 6, 2006)

socio me llamo frank lo primero es que modelo es tu pc lo otro que tiempo de servicio tiene
y por ultimo el problema puede estar en la lampara flourecente que esta en el display qe quebro o falta de iluminacion ok si disculpa me concentre en el proble solamente pero revisa que casi seguro ese es el proble


----------



## yisnier (Nov 7, 2006)

Saludos Frank:
La Laptop es una DELL INSPIRON 1100 modelo PP07L. Permitame contarle la historia completa. La Laptop tiene aproximadamente 1 año, quizas menos, de uso. Ella trabaja bien cuando un dia se me apago el display y el led del power comenzo a parpadear, entonces la cerre un rato y la volvi a abrir y volvio a encender el display y el led del power dejo de parpadear y se quedo iluminado. Posteriormente en otra ocacion me sucedio lo mismo, pero no respondio a lo mismo que hice en la ocacion anterior, por lo que comence a presionar el boton de POWER y no encendia seguia con el Led del power parpadeando. En ambas ocasiones en la oscuridad del display se podia ver una ventana que decia PREPARING TO STANDBY. Solo podia volver a trabajar on ella dejandola tranquila un rato y volviendola a abrir, pero a los pocos minutos (2 min aproximadamente) se vuelve a apagar la pantalla y sigue parpadeando el Led del Power. Luego en otra ocacion le desconecte la bateria para que se apagara y saliera de ese modo de Standby y cuando volvi a conectar la bateria la Laptop no encendia ni con el boton del Power. Otro dia trate de encenderla y encendio, entonces entre en la admnistracion de energia y desabilite todos los modos de Standby y de Hibernar, pero esta ocacion no se apago siguio trabajando, pero a los pocos minutos el display se puso oscuro pero se seguia viendo muy oscuro las ventanas de Windows que estaban abiertas. Despues de esto fue que presione las teclas Fn y CRT/LCD y sucedio lo que le conte en el mensaje anterior. Luego para apagarla le volvi a desconectar la bateria, y cuando se la volvi a conectar y trate de encenderla mas nunca encendio. Ahora cuando presiono el boton Power parpadea los led de Power, dico duro, y bateria pero no arranca. 
Esta es toda la historia, es un poco larga porque le quise dar todos los detalles del problema, para que con su experiencia, si puede, me de su opinión.
Muchas gracias nuevamente 
Yisnier


----------

